# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Running Tren AND Deca in the same cycle

## G-Force

ok so who's tried it?

experiences?

i've always avoided it as i believe they work on the same receptor but have heard of some trying it with good results

----------


## jc95605

Why are you mixing a bulker with a cutter? What are your goals?

----------


## TheArtist

dude, tren is not just for cutting... it's also probably the best aas for bulking. however, i've heard of lots of fellas using tren and deca and seeing great gains.

----------


## Pittbull78

Indeed 

I ran Tren with Decca not too long ago. It was great. The great thing about each of these beauties is they are both stacking drugs. This means you can stack them various things depending on your individual goals. Much like EQ I find that I am quite hungry on Tren which makes it a little harder to cut calories but I tell you Tren with Decca keeps you lean. You'll get decent gains and good muslce hardness with the addition of Tren. I like using decca from time to time for my joint issues and its a great tissue builder. 

So I say go for it.

----------


## Big

I have done it, and it didn't really impress me. I was hoping for some type of synergistic effect where the sum would be greater than each part, but to be honest the gains were no more than I could have gotten off of a higher dose of tren minus the deca . I've only tried in once, so perhaps with playing with the dosages it would be worthwhile, but I doubt I try it again. Oh, and yes of course I used test as well.

----------


## Pittbull78

I would tend to agree with Big's point of view these days. But then again I use my gear more for size and sheer muscle than I do for the leaner aesthetics that I think this gentleman was after. 

In any case, I should like to refine my last statement to be perfectly clear about what I thought was good and what I did not like. 

First: Deca I find helpful for joints and after 12 weeks of deca I really noticed certain problem areas simply disappeared. 

Now at that time I had also decieded to try Tren , (actually because I didn't find I was putting on much muscle with the deca and wanted to try something different.) 

Interestly the addition of the Tren at about week 8 or so ( I can't recall when exactly) seemed to help chisel me out a bit more. I don't know Big if you ever noticed this but I felt very warm often - particually at night. I kept having to kick off the blankets much to my wife's dismay! 

I don't why and so far none of my meat head friends have had this experience on Tren. I suppose it had raised my metabolic rate a good bit, as I did shred off a few pounds of fat. 

My synopsis. I like Tren - yet nevertheless certain things about it are almost disturbing... ie the notorious tren cough. Come to think, of it although I never had the cough I do rememeber my kidneys feeling some pain. While I wouldn't describe the sides as terrible they are real, and that in itself is troublesome. Most of my gear has never delivered any bad side effects (other than a little acne, but I never lost sleep over that). 

Deca is good for my joints and I'll probably run it again in the near future just to keep my joints on the up and up. 

As a stack I'd give it B. Definately rather have the Tren out of the two for physique enhancement. But I can't say anyone would be likely to get huge amounts of muscle on this kind of stack. 

Personally I'm loving my current stack of Test E 600mg/week; EQ 600mg/week and dbol 50mg ed! Now thats my kind of stack. 
I'm only in week three and I've put on 10 lbs all lean mass - little to no bloating. My bench is back up 20 or so pounds - yea! Sorry I love my gear, no really... I do.

----------


## dece870717

Just use more Tren for more results.

----------


## Pittbull78

I love it just add more. Thats my kinda of thinking! I don't know if the original question is really being addressed but it is interesting how these things evolve. 

So if I might ask you how much tren do you recommend. My cycle consisted of 150 mgs a week. I am just curious do you think I could have had more dramatic results if I had run a 6-8 week cycle of it at 300 mg a week? 

I noticed some kidney pain when I did it do you think this kinda of side would worsen as such a dosage?

Who knows maybe this side conversation will help the original fella make his decision on trying Tren/Deca 

Cheers! 
- PB78

----------


## stpete

Deca never really done anything for me. I have done deca and tren and i didn't like it that much cause my gains was minimal. But when i put 600mgs of test e, and 150mgs tren ace eod together, the results are explosive.

----------


## PT

i tried it a few years ago during a bulker and had great results. i cant say that im 100% certain that deca and tren gave me the great results but it helped. if i remember correctly i ran 1000mgs of test, 800mgs deca and 100mgs of tren ed. it was my first cycle were i ran a higher dose of 19nor's then test and if anyone remembers my recent post, im sticking with that. i had such great results that i have decided to continue this with my next bulker. tren makes me strong as he11 so obviously that helps when bulking. alot of people are afraid to stack the two drugs for obvious reasons and personally i dont belive everyone will have great results but like i said before i have and i really liked the results. im hitting a road block agaig at 245lbs were i just cant gain so im looking for anything that will help me over this and im hoping the high dose of 19nors will help.

----------


## G-Force

so quite a lot of people tried it then - i am actually going to give it ago

now i have gone slightly crazy here and am doin quite a ridiculous stack

but let me explain why

i been cycling for 4 years but in the last 6 months i have been doing 12 - 16 week cycles and crusing for 8 weeks on 200mg test EW

now i have just finished a 12 week cut and am now attempting to rebound and put on as much muscle as humanley possible in 5 weeks before i hit the cruise

i am approaching week 3 of the rebound and i gained 10 lbs in week one - then nothing in week 2 despite a calorie increase

my cycle for the begining of the rebound was

*prop: 100mg ED
Deca (NPP) 80mg ED
Dbol 20mg ED
Winny 100mg ED

10iu's HGH and 10iu's Slin PWO only*

i feel that as i have been on cycle so long that all my receptore are blown and i am not responding as well as i should be to the compounds so i have a choice of comming off or trying somthing a bit more drastic and upping the doses and compounds

i just got back from the docs and my bloods were perfectley normal including liver and kidneys, BP etc so i though hey why not try something drastic for the remaining 2-3 weeks of my rebound

so this is what i am doing

*prop 150mg ED
NPP 80mg ED
Tren A 100mg ED
Masteron 150mg ED
Dbol 30mg ED
Winny 100mg ED

hgh 3 iu's am
then 10iu's PWO with 12 iu's slin*

now for ME this is a crazy cycle - i have never had more than 4 compounds in a cycle before and never combined tren and NPP - also this is on par with the highest dose of tren i have ever taken


as i said this is is only for 3 weeks and is kind of an experiment

if i still dont gain as much as i should i will no doubt come off and not try such a long cycle again

to be honest i am not expecting mega gains as i believe my receptors are suffering from being on for 15 odd weeks 

ok so i am waiting for some opinions here
and prepared for the negative ones lol

----------


## one8nine

holy shit 13iu hgh ed??

----------


## soulstealer

Not expecting mega gains but I'll be willing to bet you put some serious weight on bro....  :LOL:

----------


## dece870717

> I love it just add more. Thats my kinda of thinking! I don't know if the original question is really being addressed but it is interesting how these things evolve. 
> 
> So if I might ask you how much tren do you recommend. My cycle consisted of 150 mgs a week. I am just curious do you think I could have had more dramatic results if I had run a 6-8 week cycle of it at 300 mg a week? 
> 
> I noticed some kidney pain when I did it do you think this kinda of side would worsen as such a dosage?
> 
> Who knows maybe this side conversation will help the original fella make his decision on trying Tren/Deca 
> 
> Cheers! 
> - PB78


150mg a week is LOW. Lowest recommended is 350mg a week. And 700mg a week seems to be the sweet spot with most people and myself.

----------


## PT

im just curious to know why you dont break the hgh injections up more evenly? something like 6ius early morning and 6ius mid-afternoon.

----------


## G-Force

> im just curious to know why you dont break the hgh injections up more evenly? something like 6ius early morning and 6ius mid-afternoon.


because i am going for maximum IGF levels post workout

the addition of slin to the hgh PWO leads to a dramatic increase in IGF levels

been a lot of discussion about it one other boards

----------


## godkilla

have you tried upping the dbol dosage to see if that helps. 20mgs is pretty low esp for someone whos been on for an extended period of time. just throwing that out there as an option.

----------


## G-Force

> have you tried upping the dbol dosage to see if that helps. 20mgs is pretty low esp for someone whos been on for an extended period of time. just throwing that out there as an option.


i did
i upped it to 30mg

i dont like going any higher as i get back pumps plus i am on 100mg ED winny tabs

not to mention the tren and deca so i dont wana go any higher cos my liver might explode

----------


## godkilla

> i did
> i upped it to 30mg
> 
> i dont like going any higher as i get back pumps plus i am on 100mg ED winny tabs
> 
> not to mention the tren and deca so i dont wana go any higher cos my liver might explode


yeah those back pumps suck. i usually dont get em until i go above 40mgs ed. take care of that liver.

----------


## mx3

let me know how that works out for you, I am doing the same thing I have been on for 5 months and finished a cutter and have been cruising on test for almost 2 months Im gonna try to catch the rebound effect while adding more test, npp, tren , winni so it seems like we are trying to accomplish the same thing just a little more muscle before getting off so if you could I would like a pm on how your progress is. thanks

----------


## mx3

I should also add that I have run tren and deca in same cycle with great results but I ran it in a different fashion using the tren to frontload the deca for six wks until it kicked in so Im not sure how running tren and npp (both short esters) would do but I am very interested.

----------


## G-Force

well i have just finished my first week of this crazy short cycle and all i can say is WOW

it is certainly working
weight is way up - as is strength (after remaing static for months)
i am looking fuller and although holding quite a bit of water (Dbol ) i am feeling bigger than i have done in a long time

only thing i would like to add is the side effects

i feel REALLY unhealthy

i am breaking a sweat just walking to the gym, i am getting quite a bit of acne on my arms, and the most scary part is i sometimes feel short of breath

sometimes i will wake up in the middle of the night and feel like i am drowning and would quickly have to take several deep breaths

this has happened to me before and i think it is down to the high dose of hgh rather than the AAS

anyway 2 more weeks to go and loving it so far - i am just 4lbs under my heaviest ever weight so am hoping to beat it this time and i think i am leaner this time too

;-)

----------


## Schuldiner

> Why are you mixing a bulker with a cutter? What are your goals?


There are no bulker or cutter steroids .
This is a false myth, DIET decides if you cut or bulk.

----------


## TheArtist

i disagree... but i also agree....
some aas are more suited for one or the other. ie, when was the last time you heard of someone going on a "bulk" cycle... using test and winstrol ?

----------


## Schuldiner

> i disagree... but i also agree....
> some aas are more suited for one or the other. ie, when was the last time you heard of someone going on a "bulk" cycle... using test and winstrol?


What would be wrong with that?

A bulker could be lean, so I'd stick with winstrol to even define my shape in the last weeks of cycle.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> There are no bulker or cutter steroids .
> This is a false myth, DIET decides if you cut or bulk.


 
Going to have to disagree (somewhat). So, your saying DBOL vs Winstrol is the same thing even if the diet is the same? (Water retention plays a huge role into this)

BTW, I would NEVER RUN DECA and TREN together. Talk about shutdown!

----------


## G-Force

> Going to have to disagree (somewhat). So, your saying DBOL vs Winstrol is the same thing even if the diet is the same? (Water retention plays a huge role into this)
> 
> BTW, I would NEVER RUN DECA and TREN together. Talk about shutdown!




well personally i know people that cut succesfully on Deca and Dbol
as they are stronger steroids and it is easier to hold on to muscle

water retention is only temporary - these drugs would usually be stopped within sufficient time to do their competition

i think it is diet and training that negotiate a cut or bulk

saying tren is just a cutter is just nonsense

as far as running tren and deca together is concerned - i cruise in between cycles anyway so being shut down doesnt worry me

i am also not convinced running them both would shut u down anymore than running just one of them

----------


## TheArtist

> What would be wrong with that?
> 
> A bulker could be lean, so I'd stick with winstrol to even define my shape in the last weeks of cycle.


i don't personally see anything wrong with it... that's why i said that i didn't totally disagree.
Sure, you can cut, or bulk, w/ any compound, or combination of compounds, But due to different properties of certain drugs, i feel they are more suitable for one or the other. IE: winstrol is notorious for "drying" one out causing joint pains. That being said, i wouldn't want to be trying to go as heavy as possible with dry joints. On the other hand, Deca is known for water retention, thus in the joints. Which could make going heavy more comfortable..... theoretically.

----------


## mx3

> well personally i know people that cut succesfully on Deca and Dbol 
> as they are stronger steroids and it is easier to hold on to muscle
> 
> water retention is only temporary - these drugs would usually be stopped within sufficient time to do their competition
> 
> i think it is diet and training that negotiate a cut or bulk
> 
> saying tren is just a cutter is just nonsense
> 
> ...


I agree it has been shown that a mear 100mg of deca will shut you down completely. Their is no degree of shutdown. 400mg a wk will not shut you down any less than a gram a wk. All you have to worry about when running deca and tren is increased pgr but that is also not cumulative Its just like running a higher dose of one of those compounds.

----------


## southern58

I am new to all of this but a buddy of mine gave me some tren e and deca and he said to stack them. Right now i am 6' 1" and weigh 220 lbs and about 9% body fat. He said he stacked them and had very good results. He told me to inject 100mg of tren and 200 mg of deca once a week. Does this sound right or am I wasting my time?

----------


## songdog

Southern58 if you didnt have test in that mix your screwed.As for the other guy.Man you got some cash laid out in that cycle.Wish you luck bro.

----------


## marcus300

Thanks for being honest ^^

----------


## southern58

songdog why am i screwed?

----------

